# العلاقات عبر الإنترنت من صداقات وحوارات



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*
العلاقات عبر الإنترنت من صداقات وحوارات .........................ز
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 لقد ساهمت التكنولوجيا في تسهيل حركة الحياة اليومية والاتصالات التي كانت تستهلك وقتا وجهدا كبيرا, وساهمت في الانفتاح على العالم والتعرف على أماكن وحضارات وأخبار العالم حولنا. وتدخلت التكنولوجيا في العلاقات الإنسانية وانتشرت العلاقات عبر الإنترنت من صداقات وحوارات ومشاركات قد تتطور وتصل الى الارتباط والزواج. وهذا ما سنطرحه في موضوعنا هذا ونتعرف على ايجابياته وسلبياته قدر المستطاع:

من إيجابيات الحوارات عبر الإنترنت أنها تعطي مساحة من الحرية حيث يفصح الإنسان عما يجول بداخله دون أية تحفظات, حيث أن الطرف المقابل لا يعرفه شخصيا وليست له أية اتصالات بمحيط الأسرة, فنجد الفتاة تتمتع بإقامة حوار أو صداقة حرة مفتوحة بلا رقيب ولا مساءلة مع شاب لا تعرفه. ومن يملك شخصية سوية ومتوازنة يستفيد من هذه العلاقات وينمي خبراته ويدخل إلى عالم أوسع لا يمكن أن يصله بدون هذه الوسيلة.

أما سلبيات هذا النوع من العلاقات هو وجود أشخاص كاذبين لا يتمتعون بأخلاقيات معينة فيؤثرون سلبا على الطرف الآخر ويحتجزونه في دوامة من الخداع، وتكون العلاقة سلبية لا يخرج منها هذا الآخر إلا بتجربة مريرة ووعود كاذبة وخصوصا الفتيات اللواتي لا يوجد لهن مساحة من الحرية داخل حدود المجتمع والعائلة.

من المعروف أن العلاقات المباشرة تكسب الفرد مهارة التواصل الجيد واللباقة في التصرف واكتساب قوة في الشخصية أما صداقات الإنترنت فهي تجعل الإنسان يتقوقع على نفسه ويخاف من المجتمع الخارجي لأن الجلوس طويلا أمام الكمبيوتر يساهم في تعزيز الانطواء على النفس والوحدة، حيث أن عملية التواصل الجيد تحتاج إلى جميع الحواس مثل النظر واللمس وإيحاءات الجسد عند الغضب مثلا أو الفرح. لذلك لا مانع من أقامة بعض العلاقات الجيدة عبر الإنترنت, ولكن بشرط عدم التمادي فيها والاستغناء عن العلاقات المباشرة والاتصال بالمجتمع المحيط بنا.:t9:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: العلاقات عبر الإنترنت من صداقات وحوارات .........................ز*

*مرسي كليم علي موضوعك الجميل والكلام المهم 



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: العلاقات عبر الإنترنت من صداقات وحوارات .........................ز*



mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كليم علي موضوعك الجميل والكلام المهم
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا" اخي مايكل 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: العلاقات عبر الإنترنت من صداقات وحوارات .........................ز*



كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> من إيجابيات الحوارات عبر الإنترنت أنها تعطي مساحة من الحرية حيث يفصح الإنسان عما يجول بداخله دون أية تحفظات, حيث أن الطرف المقابل لا يعرفه شخصيا وليست له أية اتصالات بمحيط الأسرة, فنجد الفتاة تتمتع بإقامة حوار أو صداقة حرة مفتوحة بلا رقيب ولا مساءلة مع شاب لا تعرفه. ومن يملك شخصية سوية ومتوازنة يستفيد من هذه العلاقات وينمي خبراته ويدخل إلى عالم أوسع لا يمكن أن يصله بدون هذه الوسيلة.
> 
> ...


​*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا كليمو*
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: العلاقات عبر الإنترنت من صداقات وحوارات .........................ز*

شكراااااااا كوكى لمروك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يناير 2009)

ميرسي كتير يا كليم على الموضوع

ينقل الي قسم ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (26 يناير 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز جدا
وان كان صغير ومحتاج المزيد عموما شكرا لمجهودك​*


----------



## totty (26 يناير 2009)

*موضوع راااااااائع
مــــــــــــيرسى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااام جدا يا كليمو 

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية

شكراااا لنقله للشبابيات

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يناير 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا فى ظل الانفتاح وتقدم التكنولوجيا
تسلم علية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

coptic_knight

شكرااا لمرورك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2009)

*موضوع مهم ومن حياتنا اللي عيشينها كل يوم 
مرسي كليمووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2009)

totty

مرورك نور اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي كوكو

لمرورك الكريم

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2009)

سندريلا2009

شكرااا لردك الجميل

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااااا راجعة للمسيح

لردك الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يناير 2009)

*موضوع فى غايه الاهمية 

مرسية ياكليمو ​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus

شكراااااااا لمرورك  الجميل

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

*موضوع مهم وجميل جداااا​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2009)

العجايبي

الجمال في مرورك اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2009)

*من الجميل أن نكون منفتحين على العالم ونتعرف على شخصيات مختلفه لنثقل خبراتنا فى الحياه ولكن دائما ننادى بالحرص حتى لا يكون انفتاحنا هذا سبب لضرر يصيبنا بدلا من أن يفيدنا .. موضو ع هايل ميرسى يا كليمو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

*
من المعروف أن العلاقات المباشرة تكسب الفرد مهارة التواصل الجيد واللباقة في التصرف واكتساب قوة في الشخصية أما صداقات الإنترنت فهي تجعل الإنسان يتقوقع على نفسه ويخاف من المجتمع الخارجي لأن الجلوس طويلا أمام الكمبيوتر يساهم في تعزيز الانطواء على النفس والوحدة، حيث أن عملية التواصل الجيد تحتاج إلى جميع الحواس مثل النظر واللمس وإيحاءات الجسد عند الغضب مثلا أو الفرح. لذلك لا مانع من أقامة بعض العلاقات الجيدة عبر الإنترنت, ولكن بشرط عدم التمادي فيها والاستغناء عن العلاقات المباشرة والاتصال بالمجتمع المحيط بنا.

لاحول ولا قوة شو صاير ههههههههههههههه
شكرا كليمو على الموضوع عم بمزح معك بس حابة اضحك اليوم​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

Dona Nabil

صح من الممكن اسائة استعمالها 

وخصوصا" من الجيل الصاعد

فعلى الاهل عدم الاكتفاء بالارشاد

بل المراقبة والمتابعة

شكرااااااا لردك الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

rana1981

دخيلك ضحكي مثلما تريدي

انما بلاش الحزن

ضحكي عليّ اقبل انما بلاش الحزن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلام المسيح معك


----------

